# Draw Odds mobile app



## BowHunter77 (Jan 18, 2016)

Have you checked out the Draw Odds mobile app yet at http://www.drawoddsapp.com/? Only $2.99 on the App Store or Google Play. Covers most of the western states for all big game hunts. Gives stats for the previous 5 years so recognizing trends like point creep are easy.


----------

